# Greetings from Canary Islands



## luckycharm (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi there, just a short hello from Spain.

While I am German and lived many years in the
US and Netherlands, I now decided to live with my
better half on the Canary Islands.

Almost 3 years now. 

And lots of stray cats that we meantime feed now,
and since October last year we got adopted by Moritz
our cute adorable European. 

I am just building a weblog for him now, and keep you
posted on the progress here.

Nice to be here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Lucky Charm. You have done a lot of traveling, haven't you? Enjoy the forums!


----------



## luckycharm (Mar 20, 2007)

*Pennsylvania*

Believe it or not I even have been to Pennsylvania.
On of my first places I actually did visit in the US many years ago.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you here luckycharm


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

luckycharm


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome LuckyCharm! Post pictures of the kitties, please. You'll find we LOVE kitty pictures here!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------

